# Gusto/Ibig



## Inglip

Just need a little explanation about Gusto and Ibig.

According to my book, to say you love (in the sense you enjoy doing it) something, like "I love cooking" you say *"Gusto ko ang magluto"* or *"Ibig ko ang magluto"*

So here is my question. What is the difference between Ibig and Gusto? I ask this because I recently said to a friend *"Ibig* mo ba ang bago jacket ko?" Do you like my new jacket (may be broken, still learning). But she told me to use Gusto, not Ibig, but she didn't explain why very well.

Secondly, how would I say "I would like to cook", as apposed to "I like to cook"? 

I don't know for sure, but I would guess that I change the tense of the verb to present so: "*Gusto/ibig ko ang magluluto*" or/and I would add a time to it *"Gusto/ibig ko and maglu(lu)to ngayon"* 

Thirdly, how would I say "I would like (and item, lets say a burger in a fast food chain). "Gusto/ibig ko ang burger, (paki)" and would I add Paki at the end? or would I not use Gusto/ibig at all, and simply say "Pakikuha mo and burger"


----------



## walterhartmann

Hi inglip.

First of all, *gusto* is used colloquially, while *ibig* is formal and literary. We don't use *ibig* in our everyday conversations except for asking / saying the meaning or explanation of something: _ano'ng ibig sabihin n'yan? / ibig sabihin..._(meaning here). So you don't say _ibig kong magluto_, rather, *gusto kong magluto.*

"I would like to cook" could be translated as *gusto ko sanang magluto*. Obviously, you don't change the tense of the verb here. But, you add *sana*, as it can express politeness. You can also add _kung maaari_ to the sentence:

*Kung maaari [po], gusto ko sanang magluto.* --> This is actually more formal, like what they use in telenovelas (TV dramas). You can really use this though.
To sound more informal but still polite, say:
*Kung pwede [po], gusto ko sanang magluto.*

At the moment, I can't think of any other expression in Filipino that could be translated as "would like to" in English. But we can wait for the other native speakers.

As to getting something in a fast food chain, you don't have to say that you "would like" an item because it would sound weird. In Filipino we usually just say or enumerate (politely) what we want to order:

*Isang burger* or *Isa [nga] pong burger.*

If you're ordering more, you can say for example:

*Isang burger...dalawang french fries na large...dalawang iced tea tsaka isang peach mango pie.
*

Hope that helped.
WH


----------



## Inglip

Thanks. So Gusto/Ibig are used to express an enjoyment or liking of something.

I don't need to literally say "I would like to cook", I would like to know how to say something like it. For example "I want to cook" or something similar. Would it be the same?

As for ordering. A literal translation of what you said would be "1 Burger Sir.Ma'am". So I don't need to say something like: "May I please have, or can you get me, or I want to order?" I just simply repeat the order, and use po?


----------



## walterhartmann

Inglip said:


> As for ordering. A literal translation of what you said would be "1 Burger Sir.Ma'am".



Yes, perhaps. But you really can't translate *po* into English. I'm not sure about other languages, but I think it's unique to ours.



> So I don't need to say something like: "May I please have, or can you get me, or I want to order?" I just simply repeat the order, and use po?



Yes, you order right away. And you don't even have to use *po*. Well, only if you want to. And only if you think the cashier is senior to you. 

I asked some fellow native speakers if they say something like "May I please have..." etc. when they want to order. They don't. And neither do I. It may sound impolite, but it's really not. It's just the way we do it. Besides, some form of civility can also be seen here: The cashier will greet you when your turn comes, and then you greet back. Then you get right down to business. After that, the cashier will usually thank you. And I usually say "thank you" back.


----------



## Inglip

Ok thanks.

Ordered some food the yesterday from a Filipinio cashier, and she seemed impressed when I ordered the food in the way you suggested.


----------



## walterhartmann

Wow. Glad I could help.


----------



## niernier

In addition, a phrase like "I love/like cooking" is more commonly translated to "Mahilig akong magluto". 

Compare:

Gusto ko ng ice cream = I want an ice cream. 
Mahilig ako sa ice cream = I love ice cream.

Gusto kong magluto (ng chopseuy) = I would like to cook (chopseuy).
Mahilig akong magluto = I love cooking.


----------



## Inglip

So it literally means *"Like"*, but it is commonly used to mean "*I would like*"?

Is this correct - Gusto kong pupunta sa gym. - _I would like_ to go to the gym?


----------



## walterhartmann

Inglip said:


> Is this correct - Gusto kong pupunta sa gym. - _I would like_ to go to the gym?



Gusto kong *pumunta* sa gym.


----------

